# barn getting done!!



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

First off, Harleywood, don`t be a tease -- give us pictures.

Re feeding hay: Outside - in managers that my husband built; Inside - just in the corner of the stall by oat bin (oat bin is plastic corner feed style).

Re feed bags: Ì keep mine piled on a couple of pallets in my feed/work area - nothing too fancy but it keeps them dry and safe since work area is gated.

Re tack room: A vast assortment of stuff is stashed there but not everything as there isn`t room - some stuff that isn`t used often is kept in my basement.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Where I used to board and am back while my guy is on stall rest, we have a very nice feed room.

It's long and narrow so we have a labeled trash can for each type of feed (senior, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, sweet feed and then my guy's grain). A shelf runs the length of the end wall and all the drawers of SmartPaks are on it. A shelf runs the long wall above the trash cans and that is our "prep" shelf. Anything special (so right now my guys, Bute, Antibiotic and a bottle of molasses) is there so it won't be forgotten and then the rest of the shelf we line up the feed pans on so we can easily dish up feed and then take the pans out to distribute. 

Tack is in a separate room and we also have an empty stall we use for overflow (all the feed still in bags).


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i left my phone inside the house! so i couldnt take pictures! tomorrow i will of the three and a picture of where my dad wants to hang the feeder... i do have one horse ight now on smartpaks and my other will be on it in october when he needs joint help. he also got asprin stuff for pain after ciro, and an allergy supplements. he also has mollasess jars. my horse has joint and calming (calming in smartpaks) plus ACV. my moms horse gets supplement plus ACV. and they all get flax and bitin so im trying to find a better way to store it as the flax is in a big open container with handles. and biotin in in a closed container which is hard to store as its very tall.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

No excuses! Pictures! 

I feed either on the ground (usually in a tub if I feed on ground which is rare) or in a small mesh hay net hung lower for barefoot horses and higher for shod horses. 

I would recommend metal trash cans for most feed, at least feeds with a smell to them, but something like beet pulp (w/o molasses) could go in a rubbermaid. Make sure you have a door that will keep the horses out and always keep it closed. For storing random extra things, get those clear bins made by rubbermaid I believe, they sell them at target. Have places where you can set saddle pads and blankets out to dry, a few metal/wooden rods sticking out from the wall will do. Have plenty of selves, and a place to mix feed. I would not recommend storing hay in the same barn as your horses, but make sure it is on pallets wherever you store it. You will wnat some sort of sweepable surface to get all the spilled grain etc, off the floor to deter rodents, I prefer concrete or rubber bricks or regular bricks, but rubber mats and the like works as well. Good luck!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

we are storing it along a wall on pallets, and putting up gates around it and they wont be in the barn area that much anyway. we have rubbermade garbage cans right now. and we have a dog feeder pull down thing where it comes out of the bottom that i may use for plain oats to get more room. my dads putting in a deck for the tack room so its off the ground. and there will be walls up. 

black and white is my biggest horse and the stalls still need to be built up. the brown and white is the smallest horse and he can reach in still.. the others are of the stalls. 

when we get the rest up ill take more pictures!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for pics. I eagerly await more.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's exciting Harley! Congrats!


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

About the feeder it is a bit of a waste of time having them that low, they are the hay rack kind with the place to catch the lose bits right? They are ment to be at least chest high, with the top above the their head, so they can't pull it out the top. Right now it's a hazard if they get a leg up, or try climbing or pawing at them. Corner grain feeders would be useful below those holes so you just have to walk along dumping the feed as you go.

Really nice stalls by the way.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i know thats what i keep telling them i talked my mom out of putting them in my horses but she still wants it in hers but he paws! so ill tell her that.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Well just mindful of the dangers of it, when they are up high they are great, down low, defends the point of saving hay and just adds a hazard. They are suppose to be high enough they can't get their head in them, but low enough they don't get hay dust and pieces in their eyes.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i informed my mom and agreed with me that it wouldnt matter if it was higher as we would only be putting 2 to 4 flakes in at a time. but we got one wall covered 4 feet up with partical board! and they got another stall up! we are hoping to finnish this weekend! i really want feed buckets to go in the corner but may just put my big round rubber ones in the corner.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

we got all walls boarded up and have to finnish the walls with another half plywood for the stalls and tack room, we got 120ish bales in there last night and i stacked them 7 high... they all go in their stalls to eat their grain and will stand pretty good in there untill i let someone out. i asked my mom if my uncle could make a hay feeder with a door where the head opening is to make it easier to feed. and she says he might be able too so the next time he comes down we are asking. im tring to deside if i should have hooks on the doors for halters and leads but im worried that when ridding by or they they could get cought on them so im still desiding.. any thoughts? on hooks for halters/leads/flymasks. we are making the fourth stall into a feed room for storage of hay and oats we got 12 bags yeasterday of feed..
this is what all the walls look like and this is where all the hay is..


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

got the feed room done!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Re hooks for halters on stalls: You could try cargo rings (I think that is what they are called; they can be found in most hardware and building stores). As the name implies it is a ring attached to a flat metal base; the base is secured on the wall with screws and gravity causes the ring to hang down and the ring of course has not sharp edges.

It's fun when stuff starts to come together, isn't it?


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

HarleyWood said:


> we got all walls boarded up and have to finnish the walls with another half plywood for the stalls and tack room, we got 120ish bales in there last night and i stacked them 7 high...
> 
> HarleyWood how you holding up them walls ? Screws, nailgun(air) or hammer,nails and sweat ? Just wondered.
> 
> Boone


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i love it! nails lots and lots we did part of the barn this spring and they held really good and my dads going to finnish with a nail gun. and there are boards behind that hold up theres three one on top in the middle and bottom. it took us many hours to get them up. we are stil doing 2 or 4 feet higher in the stall and tack room area.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Will you be riding in the remainder of the building? If so that's a lot of dust those stalled horses will be breathing.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

we will be putting something down in the arena so when i ride it will go down, they are only in the stalls 20mintues tops per day and then they are outside the rest of the day.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> Re hooks for halters on stalls: You could try cargo rings (I think that is what they are called; they can be found in most hardware and building stores). As the name implies it is a ring attached to a flat metal base; the base is secured on the wall with screws and gravity causes the ring to hang down and the ring of course has not sharp edges.
> 
> It's fun when stuff starts to come together, isn't it?


what would you think if there is a hook but very little sticking out? 
i talked my dad into doing the tack room tomorrow, so we will have very little left after that.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Barn looks great Harley! Love the feed room -drool-


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When hay is hung high the horse's jaw has to realign to try to grab the hay since his natural position is at ground level.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats very exciting! you lucky lady, it looks great!


----------

